# Boogaloo Wonderland Sandwich



## WhateverYouWant (Nov 7, 2021)

Based on a just watched “Cook’s Country” S14 E7, anyone here make these?

I love Sloppy Joes, and have experimented many times with the sauce, only to come back several times to a doctored Manwich sauce.

The sandwich in this episode seems to be the ultimate sloppy joe. Thoughts?

If any of you are interested… and can’t view this episode, lemmeno and I will post the recipe. But it is ground beef cooked with a thinly sliced onion, and the sauce is ketchup, cider vinegar, Worcester sauce, brown sugar, spices, and maybe something else I can’t recall.

But it looked great… and seems to be a thing.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Nov 7, 2021)

I also saw that, and it looks delicious, but I've never made it.  But I think I will be making it, for a friend of mine, with some of that venison he gave me!  I recorded it, and is one I didn't delete afterwards.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 7, 2021)

tried to open it.  it said I needed to register.  I tried and it wouldn't let me.  Please post the recipe.

i previously posted my own recipe, and the few who tried it loved it, even a lady who said she hated sloppy joes until she tried my recipe.  I'm curious to see how this recipe compares.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Nov 7, 2021)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Please post the recipe.



Sauce:
1 cup ketchup
3 tablespoons cider vinegar
2 tablespoons packed brown sugar
2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
3/4 teaspoon dried thyme
3/4 teaspoon dry mustard
3/4 teaspoon granulated garlic
3/4 teaspoon chili powder
1/4 teaspoon pepper

Bring it all to a boil over med/hi and cook for about 3 minutes, whisking constantly, until thickened, and remove from heat.

Meat:
1 tablespoon vegetable oil
1 onion, sliced thin
1 1/4 pounds 85 percent lean ground beef
1 teaspoon pepper
3/4 teaspoon salt

Get the pan and oil hot over med/hi heat and add onions, beef, pepper and salt. Cook/stir/break apart until moisture is evaporated and the beef is browned (about 10 minutes).

Add sauce and continue cooking until you reach a boil. Reduce to med and continue cooking for about a minute (or until thickened slightly).

Serve ‘‘em up!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 7, 2021)

ScottinPollock said:


> Sauce:
> 1 cup ketchup
> 3 tablespoons cider vinegar
> 2 tablespoons packed brown sugar
> ...



Thanks.  This recipe is similar to my own, with a few additions to mine.  Hrere it is for comparison:

Chef's Sloppy Joes

Ingredients:
1‑4 oz. can tomato paste
1‑6 oz can Tomato Sauce
1‑12 oz. can dark red kidney beans
½ clove minced garlic
½  medium yellow onion, diced
3 heaping tbs. chopped green pepper
1/4 cup dark brown sugar (for Diabetics, substitute an equal 
    amount of Splenda brand sweetener and a tsp. of molasses)
1 tsp. Chili Powder
½ tsp. Salt
1 tbs. Worcestershire Sauce
1 bay leaf, crumbled
2 tbs. olive oil
1 lb. ground beef

.I believe both are better than the canned stuff.

eeeeya; Ch8ief Longwind of the orth


----------



## pepperhead212 (Nov 9, 2021)

Something I don't see in that recipe is the cheese at the end - they topped it with cheese, and broiled them briefly.  

Was this something added by CC, so it's not in the original recipe?


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Nov 9, 2021)

pepperhead212 said:


> Something I don't see in that recipe is the cheese at the end - they topped it with cheese, and broiled them briefly.
> 
> Was this something added by CC, so it's not in the original recipe?



IIRC, it was American cheese on a hoagie roll. Both things I would never do for a sloppy joe.

Not sure what you mean by “CC”. What I posted was the original recipe from the PBS program. I only included the sauce and meat cause I figure folks will add what they like and not be compelled to go with cheese and a hoagie roll.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Nov 9, 2021)

That was Cook's County I meant, by CC.

I made a casserole with that Boogaloo meat sauce, instead of sandwiches.  I made it with venison, and instead of the dried garlic in the sauce, I used 2 large cloves, pressed into the meat, towards the end of the browning, about 2 minutes before adding the sauce.   I cooked some brown basmati  rice and oat groats together, and rinsed a can of dark red kidney beans, and mixed that into the grains, and put that into a 2 qt casserole. I spread the meat sauce on the casserole, then I topped it with some shredded _queso panela_ - a mild  Mexican cheese that browns well, and has a slightly buttery flavor.  


Boogaloo sauce, cooked and set aside. by pepperhead212, on Flickr



Browned onions and venison, with Boogaloo sauce added. by pepperhead212, on Flickr



Finished Boogaloo meat sauce. by pepperhead212, on Flickr



Added a can of rinsed kidney beans to some of the grains. by pepperhead212, on Flickr



Meat sauce spread evenly over the beans and grains. by pepperhead212, on Flickr



Topped with shredded queso panela. by pepperhead212, on Flickr



Finished Boogaloo casserole, baked 12 minutes in a 425°  convection oven. by pepperhead212, on Flickr


----------

